# Dragon puffer puking up food



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,
Nom Nomz is new, just last week.
Ate all neon tetras in the tank just fine (thought they would last at least 2 days but all 5 gone overnight) first night he was here.
He puked up a megaworm they fed him at lfs to do so.

He vomited up his shrimp now too. I gave him a 1/4" by 1/4" peice last night and he acted weird all night and this am was at the water output "panting"

He vomitted up his shrimp sometime during the day and is happy as a clam again.
He looks healthy, fat, good colour.
Ive had green spotted puffers before and never had one who always vomitted their food. I am told he should be fed every 3-4 days but have been doing ever 3. lfs fed him every other day.

Tank is a well cycled 29 gallon. Nitrite and nitrates at 0
ph is 6.5
kh 10-20
gh 180
temp 80

Is he going to be a live eater only? Or do I need to do small portons 2x a day on feeding day? He wont touch the food unless I make like its alive.

Or is this a symptom of a bigger problem?
I used to go on puffer forumn but I am a mac only household and my computer doesnt like their forumn.

Can anyone give me an idea of whats wrong?

Thanks...and let me kow if you need more info....


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know you said you have problems with the site but the puffer forum is most likely your best bet for answers


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

Since he cant keep dead food down perhaps too much food?) He got 2 zebra danios for food today. Not gasping and is happy.
He is active, not really a lurker...prowls his tank regularily and peeks at me from his wooden log cave. 
Major water change tonight.


I would try the puffer forum but my old login is gone, my computer cant see the safety image to register and any searches for info end up as weirdness....symbols and jttery lines. So thats a no go.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is maybe he has internal parasites of some sort, maybe try to treat the tank with prazi-pro. If it was a wild caught fish they can be suseptable to disease's once taken from the wild and put in captivity.


----------

